# Finally out on the KMX Trike



## Andrew1971 (9 Dec 2017)

Hi All
It was nice dry but cold I have not been on bike/trike for a least four months now. So I thought I am going out with risk of ice three wheels so much safer. Best ride have had for a long time about 30 mile legs knew about it. Then I thought I have not put any pic of my KMX up so here there.


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Dec 2017)

Nice looking trike and well done.


----------



## Andrew1971 (9 Dec 2017)

Cheer's Welsh Dragon and Thank You
Andrew


----------



## Cycleops (9 Dec 2017)

Looks great, must have been expensive.

Always think those flags look like an sign of surrender .


----------



## byegad (9 Dec 2017)

Looks good, but the size of the flag will slow you dramatically. Can I suggest buying reflective ribbon, I use orange with a silvered centre. Three or four lengths of 2-3 feet, longest on the top of the pole, and check they cant wrap around the wheel or gears! Far less drag and far more eye-catching IMHO.


----------



## Andrew1971 (9 Dec 2017)

Cheer's for the suggestion Byegad. The flag doesn't slow me down it's thin light material and I certainly get seen with it it's 2ftx3ft.
I also have a nice bright rear light as well.
@Cycleops it's a KMX not as expensive as you think even with the upgrade's I have done to it.
Andrew


----------



## fatjel (10 Dec 2017)

That looks very ,very nice .


----------



## ORrecumbent1 (11 Dec 2017)

Congrats, that's a good looking Bent!


----------



## Lanky (11 Dec 2017)

Where did you go? Next week once I have shaken this cotton cold I will be back on the trike.


----------



## Andrew1971 (11 Dec 2017)

Thank you for your reply's
@Lanky mostly back country lane's Thirsk, Danby Wiske, mostly a mystery tour
Andrew


----------



## staff70 (11 Dec 2017)

I was in the kop for LFC,s last champions league game and the flags there were not as big as yours Andrew (cool)
Where did you get your bottle holder bracket from, thats just what i,m after.


----------



## Andrew1971 (11 Dec 2017)

@staff70 I got them from my LBS they are adjustable fit just about any size tube.
Andrew
PS 
Here's a link
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Topeak-660...13016984&sr=8-247&keywords=bike+bottle+holder


----------



## staff70 (11 Dec 2017)

Just the ticket cheers bud


----------



## Andrew1971 (14 Jan 2018)

Another good ride on the KMX about 45ish mile's. Spinning class working good on the leg's. 
I went from Northallerton - Leyburn then to Richmond and then back home. I was flying along
I set off at 8am and back at 12:45 with an early dinner in there too.
Andrew


----------



## Lanky (16 Jan 2018)

Brilliant. Iam commuting between brompton and Northallerton at moment. Some of it in the dark. I cannot wait for the weather to warm up. I think I need to buy a helmet light.


----------



## byegad (16 Jan 2018)

Good going that chap.


----------

